# New cariba Shoal



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

These guys are between 10-13", Just go them this past week from piranha king


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

nice pickup. those monsters look cool. post a full tank shot


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice,how big of a tank are they in?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very nice,hey lets see you pet them..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking caribes


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice caribas. It strikes me as being a little odd that they don't have red bellies, but nice looking nonetheless.








~Taylor~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice big caribes


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Nice caribas. It strikes me as being a little odd that they don't have red bellies, but nice looking nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The answer is easy Taylor, the sand is black. I had my caribes in my old tank full of black sand. I would hardly ever see the red. Also it could be the time of day.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive Cariba's









How old do you think they are?


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Great shoal dude!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! very impressive shoal man


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

I want them


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I love caribes, looks great and healthy>


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking cariba. They look better in the tank instead of the boxes.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Nice,how big of a tank are they in?
> [snapback]1095002[/snapback]​


Thanks man, they are in a 240 gallon long 8x2x2.



> sadboy Posted Today, 02:37 AM
> 
> QUOTE(taylorhedrich @ Jul 3 2005, 10:50 PM)
> Nice caribas. It strikes me as being a little odd that they don't have red bellies, but nice looking nonetheless. thumb.gif
> ...


yep Pretty much Taylor, the tail fins darken up on bigger fish, there is some red there on the other fins.I know these fish were well fed throughout their lives, Im the third owner, fish are 4 years old.the black substrate and black backround tends to darken the fish,If i switched them to natural gravel you would notice red some more.

also humeral spots arent as pronounced on these big guys,especially the big one, we will see how they change as they adjust over the next month.



> jan Posted Today, 04:56 AM
> Very impressive Cariba's thumb.gif
> 
> How old do you think they are?


im certain the fish are 4 years old.

Glad you guys like them, the biggest one is the biggest cariba Iv ever seen personally


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Matt,

Looking good. How are they doing with the Terns?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> These guys are between 10-13", Just go them this past week from piranha king


YEP,

Mashunter and Piranha King you both are truely hunting for some serious mass.

I have never had that big Pygos and its a bit hard for me to see from those pics do they look like Caribes or whitebellied / yellowbellied Terns.

BTW. My Pygos, now at the age of 9 months and 7" have changed so much I am not sure what are they.
When small, less than 5", they had white bellies and hardly no markings of any red.
Then at 5-6" they started to gain yellowish color on their bellies and their pectoral fins turned orange.
Now at 7" almost all the yellowish color has disappeared and changed into bright orange, about the whole lover part of the body is orange and the upper one silverish grey.
I don't they are Terns.

Regards,


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

they are beautiful


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like you need to change your avatar Mashunter.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Matt,
> 
> Looking good. How are they doing with the Terns?
> [snapback]1096060[/snapback]​


Troy they are alone in the 240 gallon, the 4 terns were moved to a 180 gallon, and all the smaller cariba, are in with my piraya now, untill they can be sold.

you gotta stop by to grab your pump, and actually see my fish with the electricity on :laugh:











> harrykaa
> 
> YEP,
> 
> Mashunter and Piranha King you both are truely hunting for some serious mass.


thank you sir, but Wes has much larger fish then any of mine, I do have 7 cariba between 10-13", and 4 terns 11-12", my reds are 9-11", just need some larger piraya, Wes is the guy for the really really big specimans, hes got the biggest piraya, and 2 monster terns, and probually some more, he certainly loves the really big boys


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looks like they would make a good feeding video


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice. are those the ones that rick used to own?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! Those fockers are Big!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Those guys are thick


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> very nice. are those the ones that rick used to own?
> [snapback]1097941[/snapback]​


yeah im not sure, is that Mrpygoshoal?? these are his old ones..

thanks for the props eveyone


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

got some monsters there.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > very nice. are those the ones that rick used to own?
> ...


yup. those are some awesome looking pygos. good luck with those beasts


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

You can dump the smaller caribes with the big boys, i did it and so far its been over 6 months and everything is fine and dandy, but I bet those beast cost ya a lot and you would need to sell something to make yourself feel better. Hahaha, i got my monsters and damn I felt damn broke but hella happy! Great looking bunch, keep the pix coming!


----------

